# Lost towers and forgotten ruins, West Yorkshire, July '09



## boxfrenzy (Jul 19, 2009)

Whilst some people won't get out of bed for anything less than an asylum or a mine, or will only travel the well trodden tourist path through the rubble and undergrowth, I'm not fussy. I'll visit any manky old building. To add insult to injury I have made a compilation of manky old buildings here. None of these are worth a report on their own. They are probably not worth a combined report either.
DISCLAIMER: This report contains 1 x Heritage site

Hidden in the grounds of Woodhouse Grove School, West Yorkshire, a derelict tower can be glimpsed through the trees. 






The local unemployed of Apperley Bridge, near Bradford helped Robert Elam build this tower in the early 1800's, once he had built the school. 





The three storey castellated tower is currently ruined.





The tumbledown remains of Scarcroft Water Mill lie forgotten in the woods near the mysterious Pompocali earthworks, near Scarcroft, a small village outside Leeds.





"Wanted, a thoroughly practical FARM LABOURER. Rent free, with good wages. Apply, Mrs Revis, Scarcroft Mill, near Leeds." So advertised The Leeds Mercury , Saturday, November 20, 1875.
The mill was built in 1810 to grind the corn from nearby fields.





Near Featherstone is this ruined gatehouse. Built of warm Yorkshire sandstone it is currently derelict, without a roof or windows. Not that you can see how warm it is on a black and white snap.





Wonderful old beams and stonework are currently exposed to the elements.





Dating from c.1240, Sandal castle commands spectacular views over nearby Wakefield and West Yorkshire. It is possible this could be the location for children's nursery rhyme "The Grand old Duke of York", describing the Battle of Wakefield. 





An archway to nowhere.





Stairway to Heaven. 
The Battle of Wakefield formed the backdrop for Shakespeare's play Henry VI, part 3. Act 1, scene 2, set in Sandal Castle. Parliament ordered that it be made untenable in 1646, a year after a seige during the Civil War.





Ruined farm outbuildings near the Menagerie Ponds at Temple Newsam, Leeds. No slates remain on the rotten roof timbers, and trees grow out of the rooms.





In the back of one of the buildings is a strange arched room. Air-raid shelter or simply a store room?





Forget Asbo's. Outside the village church in Kirkthorpe, near Wakefield are the village stocks. This used to be the village centre and the two seater stocks date back to the 1100's.





In the a field outside the village of Heath, West Yorkshire is Dame Mary Bolles's Water Tower. 





This was built over the top of a natural spring, and originally had a watewheel which pumped a supply to Old Heath Hall, now in ruins, on the hill above.





Although it is empty today, water still flows from the spring.





It looks like there was once three floors.





Incredibly difficult to take any worthwhile pictures in here.





Dame Mary is said to have dabbled in witchcraft. She asked that the room where she died (in 1662) in the old hall should be sealed. When it was unsealed, 50 years later, it is claimed that her ghost appeared and proceeded to haunt the surrounding heath. I didn't see her today.


----------



## swedish (Jul 19, 2009)

really nice work boxfrenzy an ur so rite most folk wouldnt but glad u did some really interesting stuff there thanks for sharing!


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 19, 2009)

Interesting collection there indeed.


----------



## Esposa (Jul 19, 2009)

I think you have just done my compete list of things to have a poke around when i get chance  Some very nice photos there too.


----------



## Random (Jul 20, 2009)

Great shots, and some interesting bits and pieces.

Just my tuppenworth, but personally I wouldn't get out of bed for an asylum. They are so DONE. I'm just waiting for Disney to open up a McWhittingham somewhere, with animatronic security guards and a rollercoaster through some smashed up kitchens.


----------



## night crawler (Jul 20, 2009)

I like that collection and the info behind it. Well done.


----------



## Artypie (Dec 9, 2009)

Random said:


> Great shots, and some interesting bits and pieces.
> 
> Just my tuppenworth, but personally I wouldn't get out of bed for an asylum. They are so DONE. I'm just waiting for Disney to open up a McWhittingham somewhere, with animatronic security guards and a rollercoaster through some smashed up kitchens.



LMAO! Priceless. You have just made my day when I read that. 

Loving the pics, I do like a good ruin tucked away in the middle of nowhere. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cake! (Dec 9, 2009)

Good Work!

Enjoyed that small tour, thanks.
Nicely considered shots too.


----------



## chubs (Dec 9, 2009)

the very nice photos and good descriptions makes it worth reporting, nice one.


----------



## RichardH (Dec 9, 2009)

What everyone else says: good pics and descriptions. Thanks.

It was the building over the spring that I found the most interesting. I love springs, me.


----------



## pixy-lajla (Dec 9, 2009)

I flippn` love these pics, you`re inspiring me to explore this place, w yorks, that has recently become home..

big thumbs up!


----------



## borntobemild (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice photos!!

Pleased to see that Scarcroft Mill is still standing (just). Used to spend a lot of time there as a kid.

I'd Always thought the earthworks nearby were spoilheaps from mining/quarrying activities.


----------

